# If I must...



## Hedons (Nov 9, 2006)

*If* I'm in a bind and need to "sample" and "evaluate" my crop before it's the right time to harvest, how would I prepare the bud after I clip it?

Thanks!


----------



## Biffdoggie (Nov 9, 2006)

You would cut it off and let it dry in a dark, well ventilated area without too much humidity until it was ready to go.


----------

